# Do you use twitter?



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you use Twitter? I'd love to follow fellow forum members who are actively tweeting.

Post your username to join in the conversations. 

My twitter username: keithspitalnick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keiths said:


> Do you use Twitter? I'd love to follow fellow forum members who are actively tweeting.
> 
> Post your username to join in the conversations.
> 
> My twitter username: keithspitalnick



Nah, it doesnt make any sense to me!! Now, Facebook? 


Jo xxx


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> Nah, it doesnt make any sense to me!! Now, Facebook?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yup, you can find me on facebook - keith spitalnick. 
I didn't get twitter either at first - then I had an "A-ha!" moment and now I'm completely sold on it - just ask Sue!

keith


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keiths said:


> Yup, you can find me on facebook - keith spitalnick.
> I didn't get twitter either at first - then I had an "A-ha!" moment and now I'm completely sold on it - just ask Sue!
> 
> keith


You must explain Twitter then. Apart from networking for those who are unable to do it in the real world, it doesnt have anything does it??

Jo xxx


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> You must explain Twitter then. Apart from networking for those who are unable to do it in the real world, it doesnt have anything does it??
> 
> Jo xxx


For me the most interesing thing about twitter is its "real-time". So if you're searching for something on twitter you can get news as it happens. 

For example during the recent elections in Iran, the Iranian government were jamming cell phones and text messages however through twitter Iranians managed to inform the world about protests over the election.

What I would say is most people I speak to don't "get" twitter right away. Sign up for an account, follow me and a few other local users and I bet you have that "A-ha" moment I had before too long.

Keith


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

keiths said:


> For me the most interesing thing about twitter is its "real-time". So if you're searching for something on twitter you can get news as it happens.
> 
> For example during the recent elections in Iran, the Iranian government were jamming cell phones and text messages however through twitter Iranians managed to inform the world about protests over the election.
> 
> ...


Hiya Keith

Im still twittering .... slowly but surely! lol .... Im sure I will get it 100% in the coming weeks .... and I will thank you in public for the help you gave me and how it can work! ..... Im pretty good with the old pc and internet malarkey but Twitter did (and still does occasionally) have me stumped!

sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I would be amazed if anybody got Twitter on first sight. I most definitely did not! 
It's like a parallel world! As it took me 53 years to decide what I wanted in this real world, it's hardly surprising that it took me a while to get Twitter! 

I much prefer it to FB as I don't want a snowball fight with somebody I have never heard of, to forward (hoax) chain-mails or to be invited to a meeting about saving the Lithuanian grassfly in New York. I don't want to know that Sam liked Pete's new haircut as did Tom, Dick and Harry. 

Horses for courses, I am sure. 

Yesterday, I discovered TweetDeck - now that is the REAL deal. Just need to work out how to get the best out of it 

I am Steve Hall (thisisspain) on Twitter (No surprises there!)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya Keith
> 
> Im still twittering .... slowly but surely! lol .... Im sure I will get it 100% in the coming weeks .... and I will thank you in public for the help you gave me and how it can work! ..... Im pretty good with the old pc and internet malarkey but Twitter did (and still does occasionally) have me stumped!
> 
> sue


Sue, if you can master Tweetdeck all your problems will be over. Mine aren't yet but ......


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sue, if you can master Tweetdeck all your problems will be over. Mine aren't yet but ......


Agreed Steve, tweetdeck is the best application for organizing a twitter account. It allows you to establish groups e.g friends, business, etc. which is essential once you get past 100 or so followers. 

Also see tweetpromote.com - a great tool for finding local people using twitter or finding people by keywords.

Hope life treating you well and its not too cold over in sweden.

keith


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All is well thanks - 2 days of sun, 18 rain so far!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Dare I ask isn't it the same as msn then?? what are the differences once you have your contacts?>:confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Dare I ask isn't it the same as msn then?? what are the differences once you have your contacts?>:confused2:


:confused2::confused2::confused2: I cant even explain it to you Chica AND I USE IT!!!!! it actually says in the Dummy Guide to Twitter (or some such publication) that if you can explain it you dont really get it ?!?!?!?!?!? ..... Im still trying to suss out the benefits - and I get it to a degree ..... but its slow going for me! and Im usually pretty good on this sort of stuff!

Have you registered and had a look around ? that may help ?

sue :ranger:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Have you registered and had a look around ? that may help ?
> 
> sue :ranger:


No, not as yet. I'm just getting used to facebook and don't understand that fully yet...exept for a brief interlude when I was playing that stupid game bejewelled...lol.

It's poco a poco for me I'm afraid:eyebrows:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> No, not as yet. I'm just getting used to facebook and don't understand that fully yet...exept for a brief interlude when I was playing that stupid game bejewelled...lol.
> 
> It's poco a poco for me I'm afraid:eyebrows:


Well from what I know so far its nothing like facebook! ..... but we can be bamboozled by it all together Chica! lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*twitter*



keiths said:


> For me the most interesing thing about twitter is its "real-time". So if you're searching for something on twitter you can get news as it happens.
> 
> For example during the recent elections in Iran, the Iranian government were jamming cell phones and text messages however through twitter Iranians managed to inform the world about protests over the election.
> 
> ...


Some people use twitter in teaching and I'm quite interested in it for that reason. Is this the thing that there's a word limit on each message?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, 140 characters and yes there are lots of educational applications. 
"Word of the Day" etc 

Keith S DEFINITELY knows the SP as does Graham. Worth following them both I am sure.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Keith S DEFINITELY knows the SP as does Graham. Worth following them both I am sure.


¿Qué? Knows the SP?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Knows the "deal"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SP stands for staring price, whats that got to do with Twitter?? And what "deal"??? You deal cards??? Sometimes Steve you use some really wierd words ?? You're gonna have to re-learn English, you must have been in Spain too long LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pues, vale. I am saying that Graham and Keith could both be invaluable to anybody looking to understand Twitter. 

I have just tweeted the GOOD news that Alicante is again going to be the home port for two cruise liners. Excellent news for the city!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

grahunt said:


> See my signature
> I have a ton of Spanish twitter users in my blog including Keith and Steve


ok Ive just clicked to follow you !


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Well from what I know so far its nothing like facebook! ..... but we can be bamboozled by it all together Chica! lol


Am in the process of registering. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

Chica said:


> Am in the process of registering. Will let you know how I get on.


Hi Chica, 

Find me, steve and graham, click on our followers and you will find a lot of local "tweeps" (I hate some of these stupid terminologies sometimes). 

Best advice I can give is its better to follow 50 or so people you are actually interested in rather than play the ego-game of having 1000s and 1000s of irrelevant followers. Develop your network slowly, say 20 or so at a time and build a relationship with them.

Any q.s, just ask.

keith


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok. Will do. Thanks keiths.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keiths said:


> Hi Chica,
> 
> Find me, steve and graham, click on our followers and you will find a lot of local "tweeps" (I hate some of these stupid terminologies sometimes).
> 
> ...


Thats the trouble with twitter tho... well from what I can see and I cant really get my head around it!! Its this networking stuff and no real conversation. Networking is pointless unless you make friends and take it further, which doesnt seem possible???? 

Jo xx


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats the trouble with twitter tho... well from what I can see and I cant really get my head around it!! Its this networking stuff and no real conversation. Networking is pointless unless you make friends and take it further, which doesnt seem possible????
> 
> Jo xx


I think you'll be surprised by what you can get across in 140 characters! We also have regular monthly "tweet-ups" (those stupid terminologies again!!!) where we all get together, put faces to the names and share some drinks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keiths said:


> I think you'll be surprised by what you can get across in 140 characters! We also have regular monthly "tweet-ups" (those stupid terminologies again!!!) where we all get together, put faces to the names and share some drinks.


hhmmm, it still doesnt sound like my sort of thing!! In fact how do you know who you are "twittering" with, why would you want to follow anyone?? At least with facebook, you find your friends, look at their piccies and what they're up to and can chat!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'd prefer to stick my face in a fan 

They're just hangouts for losers and perverts!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I'd prefer to stick my face in a fan
> 
> They're just hangouts for losers and perverts!


As you can tell, I'm having trouble with the twitter thing, but I like facebook, I can keep in touch with my family and friends back in the UK, I can see there photos, see what they're doing, keep up with the gossip etc. I've even got a few from the forum now who I can check up on!! make sure they're who they say they are LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> As you can tell, I'm having trouble with the twitter thing, but I like facebook, I can keep in touch with my family and friends back in the UK, I can see there photos, see what they're doing, keep up with the gossip etc. I've even got a few from the forum now who I can check up on!! make sure they're who they say they are LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


FB and twitter have some similarities but many differences also.

See The Biggest Difference Between Facebook and Twitter Adriel Hampton

and The Difference Between Twitter & Facebook - For Your Relatives at gavinpurcell.com

keith


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keiths said:


> FB and twitter have some similarities but many differences also.
> 
> See The Biggest Difference Between Facebook and Twitter Adriel Hampton
> 
> ...


So twitter is for pervs, show offs and attention-seekers then lol. I dont think I'd want anyone following me who I didnt know and I cant think of anyone I'd want to follow!

That said, I did open an account there and start to try it, but I was unimpressed and then forgot my log-in. So I am on there somewhere


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, it's interesting what you can find out if you dig around - if you're that way inclined! Alternatively stick around on a forum for long enough and people tend to reveal their true colours...make slip ups, etc.

As for Twitter....meh.....how on earth do you find the time for all this?!

xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> As for Twitter....meh.....how on earth do you find the time for all this?!
> xxx


The absence of a life basically!

If they got themselves a nice donkey they could turn their lives around you know!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The absence of a life basically!
> 
> If they got themselves a nice donkey they could turn their lives around you know!



That reminds me....sorry off topic, but we were out walking the other day and there's this gorgeous little old hamlet near us with some paddocks - they had quite a few donkeys there and a couple of babies too! Such pretty faces - kids loved it as they were so friendly - must remember to take some apples & carrots with us next time to feed them! I'll see if I can dig out a photo for you later - but I suppose you've got enough pics of your own!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok! I'll admit it I have no life LOL!! Actually, my problem is my skin! Ihave that problem a few weeks ago with the allergy to chlorine. Well I'm still having to take steroids and I cannot go out in the sun, not even with full block on cos of the heat. I cant go in the pool and when I perspire, my sweat aggrivates the problem. Even the air con in the car dries my skin! I'm actually in a right mess!!!! 

So thats why I'm on here alot and thats why I dont have a life!!!! :Cry::Cry::Cry:


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am far more interested in much of what I read on Twitter than learning that somebody I don't know has thrown a snowball or squeezed the nose, bought an ice cream for somebody I also don't know. I also do NOT want to join Rfhjkljs Fhjkl's mafia gang and nor do I have 27 oysters and feodora to trade for a deck of cards on Facebook. 

With Twitter I can almost "build" my own daily newspaper. I decide who I want to follow (usually in Spain/Spanish) and get my soccer fix, market commentary from Keith, mortgage lowdown from Graham/Marcel, property from Nigel y los demás and of course Sue's overview of all things legal. 

"One man's meat is another man's poision" is SO true re Twitter. 

Keith is so sure. If anybody follows me who is following more than 1,000 others I will nearly always ignore him/her. He/she is welcome to follow me if he's building a stamp collection but I'll not follow his "I've got the best deal in town", "Make money on the net etc" Anybody who hits me with "Get 10,000 followers overnight" is automatically ignored. 

The world moves on FB now has 250,000,000 registered - and they are not all duplicate saddos! They know who I mean!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> As for Twitter....meh.....how on earth do you find the time for all this?!
> 
> xxx


yes, that is my question too. I find it hard enough finding time to post on the forum, never mind Twittering. And, unless you're a journalist, or in a business where you need up to the minute news about something, I just dont understand why you want to spend time following people all day, just to hear a second or two of something vaguely interesting.
I like Facebook because you can see what old friends are up to all over the world, but I have hardly got time for that either, to be honest. Maybe I'll be converted one day, but cant see the point of it at the moment.
Caz.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> yes, that is my question too. I find it hard enough finding time to post on the forum, never mind Twittering. And, unless you're a journalist, or in a business where you need up to the minute news about something, I just dont understand why you want to spend time following people all day, just to hear a second or two of something vaguely interesting.
> I like Facebook because you can see what old friends are up to all over the world, but I have hardly got time for that either, to be honest. Maybe I'll be converted one day, but cant see the point of it at the moment.
> Caz.


I think thats partly right Caz (in my experience anyway) I wont use Twitter for personal stuff, it doesnt really suit my personality or rock my boat! But for business it fits with what I do most of the day - and its an additional avenue for contacts and information sharing. Believe it or not I probably spend 95% of my working day on here (the internet not this forum!!) but at home maybe only 5% of my time ....... Im the same person - but at work I have my work head on and love the computer! at home its different ..... I cant sit in a chair long enough before I get bored ! lol  :ranger:

oops almost forgot! I am not a perve or a saddo, or a desperate housewife, or a loser ......... despite not having a donkey!!! I just like to keep up to date as much as I can with technology (just to enable me to use it!) and because most of it is work related I take a lot of interest - any job I have had or will have in future will see me trying 100% - and if that involves testing and trialing all the new fangled internet sites/networking/contacts/information sharing forums then I will keep doing so,


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I am not a perve or a saddo,


but what about others out there Sue?

I'm a firm believer in ladies giving out very little info about themselves in the public domain.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

For me the computer IS my work and when I was very ill it was really my only point of contact with the outside world. A friend would take me out for a coffee on a Tuesday for an hour and on Friday he'd take me me for a spin around clinic/hospital, coffee, bank, supermarket, chemist etc. Apart from that I was pretty much on my own at home 24/7. 

I have made some great friends over the net, "met" some great people but now I am massively reducing my times on forums etc. I use this one, a Torrevieja one where I have been very active for 8 years and which is "my home", two Scandis and a couple of Spanish language football ones. Twitter is primarily work but it is so well designed that I can get more out of it in 15 mins than I used to be able to pull on a couple of hours with El Información, Sur, Marca etc 

I remember 6/7 years ago a huge "war" breaking out as to whether "one" should use one Torrevieja forum or the other one. Quite pathetic - it's all down to CHOICE. I like Bar Paco others will like Bar Juan. I eat fish others eat meat. I'm glad we have this choice. If I found I did not like the owners (Bob), the bar-staff (Jojo and Sue) or the regulars I'd move on. I think they do a great job, so I stay. If we get a few gobby or unpleasant tourists I am sure that Jojo or Sue will sort them out. If they get really stupid Bob will soon show them the door. The problem is that if I give them a (virtual) smack in the mouth then blood flows and that really isn't a lot of good for anybody. Fortunately we have a pretty clear door policy that seems to work most of the time. 

Thanks to Jojo, Sue and Bob. ¡Salud!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My take on all those places is it's talkers talking!

While in the real world the doers are doing!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> but what about others out there Sue?
> 
> I'm a firm believer in ladies giving out very little info about themselves in the public domain.


I think Xtreme that we should look at it (the internet/forums) in exactly the same way we do all things in life .... there are ladies out on the beach who choose to wear a full costume - others just wearing very small pants! it doesnt make it wrong or right its just personal choice how much you "reveal" of yourself either physically or emotionally.

I am open on here to the point where I am being myself - I dont lie or make myself sound more interesting or boring than I really am - but at the same time there is more to me than what I write on here - so in that respect I dont give out much personal information about myself.

Its a fine line - I want to be seen for who I am whilst maintaining my privacy and using discretion when its needed - if I dont then Im no different to those who are accused of "hiding behind a secret persona" or pretending to be something they are not.

Again at the end of the day it is about choice - and how much each individual person wants to reveal and what they consider to be appropriate.

No different to meeting new friends or dating someone (is dating still a word???) - you dont tell everything immediately! until you are comfortable with the other person ..... and even then you may choose to walk away and not reveal or say anything else at all ..... I view this in a similar way. But I have no doubts there will be certain people who use the internet sites etc for ulterior motives or sad pathetic and even perverted means ...... but it would be wrong to suggest that applies to everyone.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> My take on all those places is it's talkers talking!
> 
> While in the real world the doers are doing!


Well I think I "do" and "talk" pretty much in balance ... I need to talk in order to "do" - but thats the nature of my job - communication in all its forms ...... even though I post on here a lot some days I probably have upto 10 forums open at any one time and I work on them all - all bar this one are work related - I answer questions, give advice, undertake research and post articles - all work related .... having this one open at the same time is my 30 second break between the others! its the only one where I indulge in any personal chat and the only one which has my picture on it and where I talk about me ..... everything else is me talking and "doing" my job.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

One thing I would add for the ladies benefit is places like this have a lot of control over who posts what etc.

Undesirables turn up and they get shown the door. They can continue to sign up but the same thing happens.

But on the likes of those big social networking sites you're open and exposed.....and don't expect them to be interested if you encounter problems with strange people.

Here = Safe Environment

There = Open Target


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> One thing I would add for the ladies benefit is places like this have a lot of control over who posts what etc.
> 
> Undesirables turn up and they get shown the door. They can continue to sign up but the same thing happens.
> 
> ...


Very true - I had a good IRL friend who was getting some real sick stuff on one of the big SNs. NO interest at all, NO assistance at all from "the management". So the goons win and the good guys lose. Here, on the other hand, you have to be VERY sweet to keep up the pretence too long.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Here, on the other hand, you have to be VERY sweet to keep up the pretence too long.


Don't I know it Steve! I'm now a bloody poppet!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Very true - I had a good IRL friend who was getting some real sick stuff on one of the big SNs. NO interest at all, NO assistance at all from "the management".


Do you mean FB, if not, can you say?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes I mean FB..but I'm not sure the others would be any better. 

One which I used to pay into was very good at taking your money every month but if there was any issue would run a mile.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> One thing I would add for the ladies benefit is places like this have a lot of control over who posts what etc.
> 
> Undesirables turn up and they get shown the door. They can continue to sign up but the same thing happens.
> 
> ...


I Have to admit that I have never had any interest in Facebook, friends reunited, and any other such site ...... its just not me! :ranger:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

What's IRL and SN???? This jargon is driving me almost as crazy as the flies!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

IRL - in real life 

SN - social network


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> What's IRL and SN???? This jargon is driving me almost as crazy as the flies!!



Me too Tally!! STOP USING JARGON! Use the proper descriptions and names please this isnt a school playground lol!! As for the flies, we're quite lucky here today, theres a wind blowing and the flies cant seem to cope with it!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

lol ??? Please explain Jojo. STOP USING JARGON! Use the proper descriptions and names please this isnt a school playground


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes I mean FB..but I'm not sure the others would be any better.
> 
> One which I used to pay into was very good at taking your money every month but if there was any issue would run a mile.


Sorry if I am being dense but can you explain how that happened to your friend, was it because you cant control the privacy settings in reality?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> lol ??? Please explain Jojo. STOP USING JARGON! Use the proper descriptions and names please this isnt a school playground


Explain?? Well the only time I hear shortened words, jargon, initals, etc is when I hear the kids talking to their mates or using MSN or text speak... kids stuff??? Not used to hearing or seeing adults using it. and alot of us on here dont understand it, thats all!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> What's IRL and SN???? This jargon is driving me almost as crazy as the flies!!


Glad you asked that. I had thought IRL was forr Ireland!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Sorry if I am being dense but can you explain how that happened to your friend, was it because you cant control the privacy settings in reality?


Yes, this is somethign I'm interested in too. I remember commenting to Chica when she mentioned playing a game on FB - Bejewelled - trouble with those things is it allows access to your profile, photos etc. I think you can lock out people so only certain family/friends etc can have access to your profile, can't they? And then of course, you can ignore friend requests, etc... I didn't hear of any problems on it before??


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Glad you asked that. I had thought IRL was forr Ireland!


Me too actually!! We're not having a dumb moment honestly!!


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

Much as i don't appreciate being told I am a pervert and to get a life I will just turn the other cheek and smile. However might I suggest that a certain person here doesn't get Twitter. 
Thanks for the follow Sue and I have followed you back. As KeithS says be careful with who you follow otherwise you get spammed. Sharing good info and giving info through links within the 140 characters. Supporting others on there by sharing their info with your followers and being proactive is the way forward with Twitter. However as Steve points out the real value is knowing what is important to you and being able to pick it out.
Use Twitter Search for real time Googling. Follow keywords for things of interest (I am sure KeithS will be using it for following the currency markets in real time for example) 
Loads of reasons to like Twitter but it takes time to get. Guess you have to be a bit intelligent ;-)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

grahunt said:


> Much as i don't appreciate being told I am a pervert and to get a life I will just turn the other cheek and smile. However might I suggest that a certain person here doesn't get Twitter.
> Thanks for the follow Sue and I have followed you back. As KeithS says be careful with who you follow otherwise you get spammed. Sharing good info and giving info through links within the 140 characters. Supporting others on there by sharing their info with your followers and being proactive is the way forward with Twitter. However as Steve points out the real value is knowing what is important to you and being able to pick it out.
> Use Twitter Search for real time Googling. Follow keywords for things of interest (I am sure KeithS will be using it for following the currency markets in real time for example)
> Loads of reasons to like Twitter but it takes time to get. Guess you have to be a bit intelligent ;-)



Yes!! that'll be it, the intelligence thingy!! Mines limited, its the hair colour you know 

Jo xxx

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

grahunt said:


> Much as i don't appreciate being told I am a pervert and to get a life I will just turn the other cheek and smile. However might I suggest that a certain person here doesn't get Twitter.


You....._personally_....were called that? Link please?

Secondly....I don't want to get Twitter....and I don't need Twitter. I'm doing fine without it.

And frankly, this whole business of "bigging up" Twitter that's going on here to increase your and others' circles of "powernetworkers" is nothing more than gratuitous spamming for an entity that is not remotely connected with new expats looking to move to Spain.


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

grahunt said:


> Much as i don't appreciate being told I am a pervert and to get a life I will just turn the other cheek and smile. However might I suggest that a certain person here doesn't get Twitter.
> Thanks for the follow Sue and I have followed you back. As KeithS says be careful with who you follow otherwise you get spammed. Sharing good info and giving info through links within the 140 characters. Supporting others on there by sharing their info with your followers and being proactive is the way forward with Twitter. However as Steve points out the real value is knowing what is important to you and being able to pick it out.
> Use Twitter Search for real time Googling. Follow keywords for things of interest (I am sure KeithS will be using it for following the currency markets in real time for example)
> Loads of reasons to like Twitter but it takes time to get. Guess you have to be a bit intelligent ;-)


Hi graham,

my cheek turned in the same direction - funny how such an innocent post (have a look at the original thread starter) - managed to ruffle feathers!
Old dogs - new tricks!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

grahunt said:


> Much as i don't appreciate being told I am a pervert and to get a life I will just turn the other cheek and smile. However might I suggest that a certain person here doesn't get Twitter.
> Thanks for the follow Sue and I have followed you back. As KeithS says be careful with who you follow otherwise you get spammed. Sharing good info and giving info through links within the 140 characters. Supporting others on there by sharing their info with your followers and being proactive is the way forward with Twitter. However as Steve points out the real value is knowing what is important to you and being able to pick it out.
> Use Twitter Search for real time Googling. Follow keywords for things of interest (I am sure KeithS will be using it for following the currency markets in real time for example)
> Loads of reasons to like Twitter but it takes time to get. Guess you have to be a bit intelligent ;-)


Hi Grahunt

I have mentioned previously that Im pretty new to twitter and still need to set some serious time aside to get my followers / following lists sorted ..... I met with Keiths recently and he was extremely helpful - from a work perspective I can see the potential and thats why Im determined to crack it at some point! (hopefully!) I am going to join him and the rest of the Twits in Nueva Andalucia for one of their monthly get togethers .... networking! (and yes I know they arent really called Twits but I like the phrase!!)

:ranger: Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You....._personally_....were called that? Link please?
> 
> Secondly....I don't want to get Twitter....and I don't need Twitter. I'm doing fine without it.
> 
> And frankly, this whole business of "bigging up" Twitter that's going on here to increase your and others' circles of "powernetworkers" is nothing more than gratuitous spamming for an entity that is not remotely connected with new expats looking to move to Spain.


Well, I hope thats not the case Xtreme ... its certainly not for me - I just joined in the discussion because I was interested and I use it ... certainly not to big it up .... Id rather big up chocolate or Marks and Spencers as you well know ! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You....._personally_....were called that? Link please?
> 
> Secondly....I don't want to get Twitter....and I don't need Twitter. I'm doing fine without it.
> 
> And frankly, this whole business of "bigging up" Twitter that's going on here to increase your and others' circles of "powernetworkers" is nothing more than gratuitous spamming for an entity that is not remotely connected with new expats looking to move to Spain.



While I totally agree with you Xtreme, one does need to be a little more diplomatic! So be nice!!!!!

I'm gonna close this thread tho (when I've checked with my co mod) cos you're right its totally irrelevant to our forum and the twitterers can discuss its merits in 140 characters over there... and we can all discuss Spain, M&S, chocolate, shopping and donkeys here 

Jo xxxx


----------

